
Top Spam-friendly Registrars Named and Shamed - alexandros
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/159058/top_10_spamfriendly_registrars_named_and_shamed.html
======
jacquesm
Enom being on that list doesn't surprise me one bit. When Bulkregister got
bought out by enom I switched all our domains over to Moniker, and that was
for the second time that we made such a move (previously from godaddy with a
bunch of other stuff at network solutions).

What I don't get is this: To become a registrar is a very marginal business at
best, the 'take' on a domain is less than a dollar I believe.

This means that you either have to have a lot of extra stuff to sell and use
the domain to get people in the door (godaddy goes so far as to sell their
domains at a loss if you transfer them in), or that you'll have to do an awful
lot of them.

Either of these strategies takes a long time to get going so it would be quite
a big problem to have your accreditation pulled.

If that's all true then why do these registrars take the risk of having just
that happen to them ?

